# ماهي متوسط أجور الطيارين في الخليج..(كابتن الطائرة)



## jason (23 مايو 2006)

أتسآئل أخواني..ماهو متوسط الأجور..للكابتن؟؟
وهل يتوجب لدارس الطيران أن يكون بصره 6على 6
يعني..ما يلبس لا عدسات أو نضارت ؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## Tripoli (23 مايو 2006)

المتوسط يصل الى 10,000 $
و ليس من الضرورى أن يكون النظر 6/6


----------



## jason (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا..أخوي..على الرد...
10 آلاف دولار...شهريا..تقصد...؟؟


----------



## Tripoli (23 مايو 2006)

نعم عشرة الاف دولار فقط و هده المعلومة من الخطوط القطرية..


----------



## feras250 (24 مايو 2006)

اعذروني على تطفلي 

حبيت اوضح انه في اختلاف في بين الدول الخليجية بالذات في مجال الطيران 

من ناحية الاجور 

حيث انه في السعودية تقريبا المتوسط في حدود 13 الف ريال في بداية التوظيف بعد التدريب واذاكان له فترة تقريبا 10 سنوات فيوصل الاجر الى 20 الف ريال 

وعند التقاعد يوصل الى 30 الف ريال


----------



## jason (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا...أخواني على الرد والمساعدة...
يعني إخواني..انا ألبس..نضارة..مفي مانع ...إني..أدرس..طيران مدني..؟؟
او..وين..بإمكاني أدرس طيران مدني...؟؟بغيت شي..قوي..ومعترف به..
وكم هي مدة الدراسة..
وشكرا


----------



## اساسي (26 مايو 2006)

شي مغري ابي اغير من هندسة مدنية الى طيران


----------



## خالد 222 (27 مايو 2006)

اعذروني على تطفلي انا ايضا 
ممكن تقولولي ايضا كم راتب مهندس الطيران ؟؟؟؟

ارجو الرد وشكرااااااا .


----------



## خالد 222 (27 مايو 2006)

اعذروني على تطفلي انا ايضا 
ممكن تقولولي ايضا كم راتب مهندس الطيران ؟؟؟؟

ارجو الرد وشكرااااااا .


----------



## خالد 222 (28 مايو 2006)

الوووووووو وينكم ياجماعة ردوا عى سؤالي


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

مهندس الطيران اظن ان ال start للمهندس في الامارات وقطر 2000 دولار في الشهر 
ههههههههههههه في دول تانيه ما يعادل 15 دولار في الشهر وديه حقيقه


----------



## مغرور (28 مايو 2006)

مهندس طيار هههههههه وين هذي 15 الف دولار والحقيقه الي تقول عليها خلنا نحول عليها 

اعتقد ان المعلومه مبالغ فيها شوي


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

مغرور قال:


> مهندس طيار هههههههه وين هذي 15 الف دولار والحقيقه الي تقول عليها خلنا نحول عليها
> 
> اعتقد ان المعلومه مبالغ فيها شوي





صباح الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر :81: 
صبح صبح يا عم الحج :68: 
انا قولت 15 دولار ما قولتش 15 الف يا باشا :69: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وحياتك كنت عملت قرد ورحت انا لو كانت 
15 الف


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

معلش انا باعتزر هوه ما يعادل 150 دولار


----------



## مغرور (28 مايو 2006)

هههههههههه ولا يهمك حقك علي يا اخي تعرف على الصباح والنوم ماخذ وقته يعني لسه نص نص ههههههه كذا انا استوعبت


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

ولا يهمك يا غالي 
بتحصل معايا كتير المهم انا سعيد بمشاركتك وردك وان شاء الله نلاقي الشغلانه الي تدينا 15 وعشرين كمان الف دولار ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## feras250 (28 مايو 2006)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## خالد 222 (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعضاء 
احب ان اوضح بعض الاشياء 
ان مهندس الطيران صرف النظر عن الراتب الشهري 
بتصنع منك رجلا ( كما قال الاخ مهندس طيار ) وطبعا هذا لاينطبق على كل الاشخاص
فقط على الاشخاص الذين ينتهزون هذا التخصص ويبدعون فيه لان هالتخصص تخصص شيق
وفي مجال انك تبدع فيه وابي ابين شي لو ان راتب مهندس الطيران كما قلت يامهندس طيار لما دخل احد هذا التخصص فلا تتكرر هذا الكلام لكي لاتنفر جميع الطلاب من هذا التخصص هههههههه(من باب المزاح) 
طبعا الراتب يعتمد على حسب البلد أوالشركة الي بتشتغل فيها
فمثلا في الخليج وخصوصا في السعودية وبعض الدول العربية الغنية الراتب مغري جدا غير المميزات الي بتحصلها لكن هذا اذا كنت تنتمي للبلد نفسه ففي السعودية مثلا صعب تلاقي في شركة الخطوط الجوية او شركة ارامكو غير سعوديين (الا اذا كانوا من جنسيات اوروبية او اذا كانوا من جنسيات عربية ذات شهادات عليا وبالواسطة ) 
ففي هذه الايام شهائد البكالوريوس صار ماله اي داعي الا انك تعلقها زينة في منزلك 
فصعب جدا جدا تروح تقدم على وظيفة مهندس طيران بدون شهائد عليا مثل الدكتوراه او على الاقل ماجستير اما غير ذلك اقل شي تنتظر 3 الي 5 سنوات لين ماتلاقي وظيفة ..
رغم ان في طلاب تخرجوا ولقوا وظيفة في السنة الي بعدها 
(طبعا هذا كله توفيق من عند ربنا عز وجل )
ادعوا الله ان يوفقني واياكم جميعا لما فيه الخير وفي الدراسة وفي العمل بعد الدراسة .
هذا ماكنت اريد ان اوضحه ولكم جزيل الشكر 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااتي :34:


----------



## مهندس طيار (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي خالد علي التعقيب


----------



## ياسين2999 (7 يونيو 2006)

*إستفسار ؟*

السلام عليكم ,
إلى كل الإخوة الأكارم ,أعتقد أنه هناك فرق بين المهندس الطيار و الكابتن الطيار أليس كذالك ؟
سؤال اخر : من يريد أن يصبح كابتن طيار ماهي الشروط و الخطوات المتبعة ؟
تحية طيبة و السلام .


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يونيو 2006)

الكابتن طيار هوه مساعد طيار حصل علي 1500 ساعة طيران واصبح كابتن 

مهندس طيار هوه مهندس طيران درس الهندسه ثم درس طيران واصبح مساعد طيار ثم حصل علي 1500 ساعة طيران فا اصبح كابتن مهندس طيار 


هذا هوه الفرق


----------



## ياسين2999 (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على التوضيح لكن ماذا عن السؤال الثانى ؟:55:


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (7 يونيو 2006)

[frame="6 70"]أرجو معرفة مدى سهولة أو صعوبة حصول مهندس طيران مصرى حديث التخرج على فرصة عمل فى الخطوط الجوية المختلفة[/frame]


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

بالنسبه لسؤالك يا ياسين فهو بكل بساطه دون تعقيد ودخول في تفاصيل 
يجب ان تلتحق بمعهد او مدرسه او كليه طيران في اي مكان بعد عمل الفحوصات الطبيه 
ثم تأخذ معهم كرس طيران كامل ppl & cpl ويفضل ان تأخذ atp معهم 
ثم تتخرج بعد فتره لا تزيد عن سنه ونص لتصبح مؤهل للعمل كامساعد طيار علي الطائره 
وبعد ان تصل عدد ساعات طيرانك ل 1500 كامساعد طيار بالاضافه لعدد الساعات التي قد اديتها في الدراسه 
يجب عليك ان تأخذ ال atp لتكون كابتن طيار 
ولذلك اقترحت عليك ان تأخذها من الاول مع الكرس الكامل 
وان شاء الله تصير كابتن بعد ال 1500 ساعه ويعتبر الكابتن الطيار علي الطائره يمثل رأيس الجمهوريه شخصيا علي الطائره وهذا قانون دولي معترف بيه في جميع الدول حول العالم


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

حديثي التخرج لا يمتلك اي خبره 
والشركات الخاصه تريد مهندسين لاكن بخبره 
ولن يمكنك ان تاخذ الخبره الا في شركات الطيران التي تريد مهندسين بخبره 
(البيضه الاول ولا الفرخه .........) 
ولاكن في الاول والاخر لكل مجتهد نصيــــــــــــــــب 
الفرصه الافضل في مصر للطيران للخريجين ليحصلوا علي الخبره المطلوبه 
ثم شركات الطيران الخاصه في مصر 
ثم يليها شركات الطيران العربيه والخليجيه 
لانهم من الاخر هايعملوا ايه بواحد حديث التخرج لا يمتلك خبرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman Qadre (9 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي كم هو لطيف جدا ذلك منكم ولكن ممكن اني اجد فرصة عمل كمان سنتين كوني انا ليسى بدي ابدا الدراسة جديد كوني طالب جديد بس في الاردن وانا فلسطيني


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

تحية طيبة للجميع يا اخوه انا سجلت طيران بس المشكلة انوا الدراسة غالية جدا و في حدى بدف و بعد ارالتب بنسدد يعني اجرة 5 اشهر .
شكرا


----------



## 8reeb (25 يونيو 2006)

wala eb kel el a7wal shay 7elo en el wa7ed yedres el 6yran.....bas ma adri b3ad a7dath new york fee a7ad yegbal mouslim fee urba o fee jame3atha...?? ma a3te8ed


----------



## ياسين2999 (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ,
أشكر الأخ المهندس الطيار على الرد , لكن أين يمكننى أن أجد هذه المدارس و كم تكلف على المعدل ( الرجاء بالدولار حتى أتمكن من حساب فرق العملة ),
تحياتى ,
ياسين .


----------



## مهندس طيار (26 يونيو 2006)

ادخل علي الموضوع المثبت حديثا للمهندس وليد سوف تستفيد فائده عاليه جدا


----------



## ياسين2999 (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا الأخ المهندس الطيار على الرد السريع,
سأتفقد الموضوع الذى أشرت إليه ,
تحياتى ,
ياسين .


----------



## رانيا ماريا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايزة اعرف الدراسة باحسن كلية طيران بدبي اديه بتكلف؟و كمان اجر كابتن الطيارة كم بدبي؟ و صحيح انهم ما يقبلو توظيف المهاجرين العرب؟لاحسن يقبلوني باحسن جامعات عندهم لازم يكون معدل البكالوريا كم؟


----------



## رانيا ماريا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

_مستنيا اجوبتكم........_


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

يختلف الراتب من دوله الى اخرى وحسب الاقدميه والخبلره


----------



## snoopyguy (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عايز اعرف المهندس ميكانيكا طيران بياخد كام


----------



## هاني التميمي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبه لراتب الطيار لدينا بالكويت وعلى وجه التحديد طيران الجزيره فقد لقيت الطيار المرحوم سالم عبدالرزاق ومعه المساعد وكان مصري الجنسيه وكان توه جاي من رحله وسالته عن راتبه فقال 4500 دينار كويتي اي 15625$ على صرف اليومين وللعلم ان الكابتن هذا كان طيار بالخطوط الجويه الكويتيه لاكثر من 15 سنه ثم انتقل للجزيره يعني طيار خبره ومحنك وقد تم ارساله للسودان لتدريب الطيارين هناك وقد وافته المنيه بالخرطوم وتم تسميه احدى طائرات الخطوط الجويه السودانيه باسمه وعندما سالته عن راتب المساعد اللي معاه قام الله يرحمه بمناداته وكان اسمه محمد مصري الجنسيه وساله كم راتبك هالحين بس قول الصراحه لاتكذب علينا (كان يتغشمر ) فقاله انه يستلم 2500 دينار كويتي اي 8680$ دولار شهريا حسب صرف اليوم .
ولدينا بالكويت عده مميزات من تذاكر ورحلات واثاث والاهم نظام التامينات الاجتماعيه اللي تضمن حصوله على راتب كامل بعد تقاعده في حاله اتمام 25 سنه او حدوث اصابه عمل او وفاه 
وتقبلوا فائق احترامي
اخوكم هاني التميمي


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*   السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------

